# New membre from the south of France



## mcorrea (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello,

New member here. i am Chilean but currently live in Antibes, France. I have a Gaggia Classic and a proper grinder (I don't remember the brand right now).

Cheers!


----------



## Kristopher (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello and welcome


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

A very warm welcome from me as well!


----------

